# From Inside the Honda Plant, Swepsonville, NC



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

From the Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC:


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks , That is a cool post !


----------



## RacingSims (Dec 22, 2015)

Eyeboltman said:


> Thanks , That is a cool post !


++1


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Look at all those shinny new engines! It's easy to see how Honda is the largest manufacture of engines in the world. Thanks for the photo tour.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Wrong forum Robert...


----------

